# barn find arnold schwinn admiral, patee tandem,ward hawthorn flyer and century



## bike slinger (Aug 15, 2014)

I am new to pre-war bicycles and need some advise as to what to do with these things. I might want to keep one for a project and sell the other three. I am searching for more info on these bikes hoping that with help me with my decision


----------



## bike slinger (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## bike slinger (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## dfa242 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well now, you certainly do have our attention.  Providing pictures of the complete bikes would help us help you.  
Very nice finds - welcome into the fray!


----------



## bike slinger (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## bike slinger (Aug 15, 2014)

I have the wheel sets for all the bikes as well


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2014)

Tandem is TOC for sure, think someone here has one like it. Admiral is pretty early circa 1920? Maybe earlier.... (lol, thought that was the Hawthorne)


----------



## vuniw (Aug 15, 2014)

I would be interested in that Patee tandem if you were selling


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 15, 2014)

*nice score so far wheres the last ones*

two down 2 to go


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 15, 2014)

the schwinn Admiral is from 1920 +/-.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> the schwinn Admiral is from 1920 +/-.




Agreed.....


----------



## bike slinger (Sep 30, 2014)

*make me an offer*



vuniw said:


> I would be interested in that Patee tandem if you were selling



 I am willing to entertain offers send me a msg


----------

